# Wash Wand?



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been pulling my hair out trying to find this wash wand. It's called a Shawn O Shine. Does anyone know where I can find one? 








Thanks!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Gentle Bump =}


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you tried E-bay and Craigslist? Those are the only places I can think of if you can't find it in the store.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Surprisingly, there isn't anything on Ebay =( I also tried Amazon. There is one woman an hour away from me selling one on craigslist (which is the only reason I was finally able to remember the brand name), but because of my husband's work schedule I won't be able to get to her until _maybe_ this weekend.... it will probably be gone by then. Maybe I'll post a wanted ad. There aren't many horses in this area.


twogeldings said:


> Have you tried E-bay and Craigslist? Those are the only places I can think of if you can't find it in the store.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Surprisingly, there isn't anything on Ebay =( I also tried Amazon. There is one woman an hour away from me selling one on craigslist (which is the only reason I was finally able to remember the brand name), but because of my husband's work schedule I won't be able to get to her until _maybe_ this weekend.... it will probably be gone by then. Maybe I'll post a wanted ad. There aren't many horses in this area.


You could ask her if she would ship, if you pay for shipping. Some people agree, some don't. But if you talk to her, you never know ^^


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

i know theres a few on horse tack websites that are the same thing but a different brand. so you could check out a few and have it shipped =]


----------



## blondjovi (Sep 22, 2012)

*about the wash wand*

The wash wand or shawn or shine were very good products. The best to clean your horse. Now there is a new product called power water rake. Same thing as the others. Made of none rust aluminum, brass and zink. Very high pressure to really clean your horse. I love it.


----------

